# New Kindle fit Nooks Kate Spade covers?



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have been patiently waiting to see if someone posts stating they fit (or didnt fit) their new Kindle into a Nook Kate Spade cover.  My new Kindle wont be here until Monday and I would love to run to B&N this weekend for a KS cover.


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

I've wondered the same thing!  I even did a paper cut out and put it in a Nook cover.  I think it would work if you added a kindle shaped piece of craft foam to the bottom to "thicken" it.  They seem to be very well made covers and I like the elastic corners.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

That is too funny because I have been wondering the same thing also my only drawback to that cover is the price, but I do love the look of them.  Post back if anyone finds out whether they fit or not.  Would love to know.


----------



## cbb77 (Jun 2, 2010)

Haha, I just tried this yesterday.  Do not have an actual K3 yet to test, but I went into a Barnes and Noble with a cut out template of K3.  From what I was able to see the K3 would fit in the case fine and be held securely.  The only issue is that the bottom 2 row of buttons would be blocked by the frame they use.  Most covers only have elastic on the top; with cardboard from on the bottom.  It would probably be ok for general use but the biggest issue  would be the home and back buttons blocked.  An option would be to cut the bottom frame to expose them.  I'm thinking of experimenting myself but only if I can get one cheap enough.  Hate to spend $40+ dollars on something that will eventually not work.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My Kindle won't be here til Monday, so I can't say 100%, but I don't think it will be very secure.

My nook is .5" thick, and very secure in the rigid bottom of the cover. I anticipate a lot of wiggle room for the Kindle which is .33" thick.

The nook is 5.0" wide. The Kindle 4.8". More wiggling.

The nook is 7.75" tall. The Kindle is 7.5". That might not be too bad since the top corners are elastic.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

cbb77 said:


> Hate to spend $40+ dollars on something that will eventually not work.


$40 - I thought these covers were $85.00?


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

B&N is having a 50% off sale on some of the covers.  I know I saw a Spade cover on sale, but I don't know if it was Kate.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah, they are having a 50% off on some of the Kate Spade covers.  The one with a lady sitting cross legged on the luggaged stack is one of two I had my eye on, and it is 50% off.


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

I think I'll take my new Kindle and pay a visit to B&N tommorrow...wait until no employee is looking...and sneak my sweet Kindle into a Kate Spade just to see how he likes it.  Wait, that sounded dirty...didn't mean for it to.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I think I am going to go on to B&N today and get a KS cover.  I will look for the 1/2 off one because they are selling out of them.  I will post pics when my Kindle gets here Monday.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

I confess that the Nook covers have always appealed to me - though I think most are branded with the Nook name and/or logo and I would feel odd using one with my K3. I don't know if that is true for the Kate Spade covers though on the BN web site it looks like there is a fabric design inside the case with modern looking letters - not sure what they spell out.


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, I took  my Kindle out for a spin to Barnes and Noble yesterday and tried out the Nook covers.  I brought with me my K3 and a piece of craft foam, cut in the shape of the K3.  I ended up buying the red leather cover (29.95) instead of the Jack Spade (which would have fit too).  I'm going on a trip today and I didn't want to take the kindle without as much protection as I could and my homegrown varieties weren't as sturdy as I felt I needed.  It's not a perfect solutions (yet), but it is a very nice cover that fold completely back and the elastic strap can be used to hold the cover and when I slide my hand behind it, it's almost a handle.  You do have to take it out of the cover to "wake him up", but the elastic straps make it easy.  I did add some additional craft foam, cut in thin strips, to the bottom of the cover to move the kindle up higher.  That way I can get to the space bar and home keys without any problem.  This won't be my final cover, but it will do until the K3 covers are out next month.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

Can I bother you for photos? I found this one that I LOVE, http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/search/product.asp?EAN=9781615598779&x=
GK Chesterton is my Great (great great great?) Uncle!


----------



## odelay (May 9, 2010)

If anyone is interested, I've ordered the Jack Spade Industrial Canvas Cover (black/charcoal) from here:

http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/search/product.asp?EAN=9781615543601&x=

to use with my new Kindle 3. I like just reading with the device "naked" but needed a sleeve type cover to protect it when not in use, and haven't found anything I liked that's designed for the Kindle. But this Jack Spade Nook cover looks pretty nice, and at a good price. I'll post back here once I've got it, in a week or so, as to whether it's any good / suitable for the Kindle.


----------



## bobbieliz (Aug 28, 2010)

What a unique quote! I've never heard it before.


----------



## Lisa4Christ (Dec 14, 2009)

I took my Kindle Wifi to B&N yesterday and tried on Nook covers.  It fit pretty well in the ones with the molded cup bottom but the bottom row of keys was covered.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Here are some pictures of the Kate Spade leather cover with my Kindle in it. It fits. You wont be able to turn it on and off due to the bottom shelf without taking it out of the case. And you will need the spacer in the bottom if you intend to use the keyboard while in the case as someone mentioned already (the foam insert that comes with the packaging should work nicely to make the spacer).


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/Lilly-Pulitzer-Secret-Garden-Cover/e/9781616793753
OMG, this is one of the most beautiful covers I've seen.
deb


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

drenee said:


> http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/Lilly-Pulitzer-Secret-Garden-Cover/e/9781616793753
> OMG, this is one of the most beautiful covers I've seen.
> deb


My mom has the tote in that pattern its super pretty in person


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

drenee said:


> http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/Lilly-Pulitzer-Secret-Garden-Cover/e/9781616793753
> OMG, this is one of the most beautiful covers I've seen.
> deb


And B&N has a matching tote too...

The Southlake B&N is in a shopping center with a Lilly Pulitzer store. I was in there before they put out the Nook covers and they have some cute stuff. Lots of different sized bags, purses, and totes in all coordinating patterns


----------



## Lisa4Christ (Dec 14, 2009)

I went back to Barnes & Noble today and bought the Dillane Plaid Cover in Night. http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/Dillane-Plaid-Cover-in-Night/e/9781615598830/?itm=1&USRI=plaid

I cut a small piece of foam to go in each of the bottom covers. The kindle sits high enough that I can use the bottom row. Since I didn't use a piece of foam across the entire bottom (my original plan), I'm able to reach the power switch without removing it from the cover.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

I tried the Lilly Pullitzer secret garden cover yesterday and was able to slide the wake switch without taking it out of the cover. Even though the K3 is thinner, it didn't need any foam to hold it in since it has the straps. The cut-out on the bottom is made out of some foamy type material, so it would be easy to trim it down with a craft blade or box cutter so that the bottom row of keys will show.  I didn't like any of their clearance covers though.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I guess I'll be stopping at B&N tomorrow to find the tote and see if one of those covers just might fit my Sony.  
I have a very utilitarian cover and something pretty would be nice.
deb


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm all grungy from yard work.. guess I can make myself wait until tomorrow.. according to the website the Lily Pulitzer Secret Garden is in stock at my local BN.. actually at a couple of them..

But now to check the thread saying there are M Edges available..


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

The only thing I didn't like about the Lilly secret garden cover was the huge metal logo on the front. It was gold and isn't flush with the cover at all.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I didn't mind it, and just bought one today.  The Kindle fits in VERY securely and I haven't even created the foam shims to lift it up in the cover.  The top elastics hold very firmly and do not cross the screen at all.  The Graphite color looks lovely against the hot pink interior, too.

Anyway there were some really nice Nook covers at BN.  Many do have the Nook Logo, so I dismissed them.  The other Lilly Pulitzer is cute.. has the green/pink canvas material on the INSIDE and the whole outside is the gold  faux lizard, like the piping around the Secret Garden one. But on the inside is a quote that includes the Nook name.  I liked Secret Garden more anyway and the gold one is another $10.

I LOVE the Kate Spade one with the piles of books but $85??  No..

There was a nice Jack Spade sleeve that has a snap closure and the K3 is VERY secure in that.  It is normally $68  but half price right now at $34.

There was a really sleek black leather (? or faux leather) sleeve on sale but it had the Nook logo.

Anyway, I had fun shopping.  This cover is bright and cute and folds back very nicely and fits well in the new turqoise purse I bought at Kohl's on sale (80% off.. orig. $55, was $11 AND I had a $10 off coupon plus a 15% off which helped on two other sale items I bought)  And the two side pockets fit the Kindle in the cover nicely and still snap shut.  Hopefully when I get an Oberon it will fit just as well.

I also talked to two different Nook people who man the nook counter, one guy who actually helped me once I decided and then a woman who had taken over for him when I was leaving the store.  They were both receptive to hearing from me that the K3 fits nicely and also what a person needs to do to get it to sit higher in the bottom tray thing.  I told them they can sell those covers to K3 owners in good conscience.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Instead of putting foam into the bottom tray, for now, I just put my Kindle into the cover upside down.  Works well, very secure and I can access all the bottom ports.  The elastic covers the back and ^ buttons but no problem pressing them through the elastic.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/Canvas-Bella-Travels-Cover/e/9781616795115/?cds2Pid=31460

Here is the cover I selected, Bella Travels by Kate Spade. I like the cover, but it is not a perfect fit. I checked the bottom after reading a previous post on this thread and you can access the on/off button and it does not move around as it is very secure in the jacket. I am not thrilled at the fit, I find this cover too flimsy and it bends because my Kindle is thinner than a Nook. I will use it as a travel jacket and wont read in it because I find the navigation (formerly called the 5-way toggle) button difficult to use. I think I would have been much happier with the pink/orange leather jacket, but I dont really want to spend $125 for something that doesnt fit exactly right. Mine was only $42.50.


----------



## odelay (May 9, 2010)

My Jack Spade sleeve arrived today. It's a very sturdy case that should protect my K3 very well. I'm impressed with the quality and style, and it's a pretty good deal at $34 (50% off currently). My K3 fits perfectly in it. The only thing I'd say is it's quite a bit thicker than I was expecting, but I guess due to the quality of the materials. Doesn't bother me too much as it's just going to be used to protect the Kindle when it's in a bag etc. This is the link to the case: http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/Dipped-Industrial-Canvas-Cover-in-Black-Charcoal/e/9781615543601/?cds2Pid=31460

And here's some pics:


----------



## HoOn (Apr 1, 2009)

I was at the B&N store yesterday too and was very impressed at the quality of the cases.  Too bad we don't have the same variety of cases for our Kindles.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/Lilly-Pulitzer-Secret-Garden-Cover/e/9781616793753
> OMG, this is one of the most beautiful covers I've seen.
> deb


Deb,

I look at this cover Every. Single. Time that I go into B&N. I am SO tempted.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Deb,
> 
> I look at this cover Every. Single. Time that I go into B&N. I am SO tempted.


This is beautiful. And pink. I have never seen the nook, can this be adapted for the kindle so that I would be really happy with it? I see the above posts, but does it really work and would you buy them again having seen the outcome? I will be in Boston and New York in October (so excited coming from Australia) for a conference and B&N are selling my husbands book. Probably might be a good thing to hide both our kindles.

And would I be able to drool look at these in any B&N bookstore when I am there?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They work better for a carrying case than for a reading case for the Kindle. I personally want it for my nook. The only thing holding me back is the gold name plate on the front. I'd like it much better without it. 

But yes, you will be able to see it at B&N. I wouldn't worry about hiding your Kindle, I take mine in all the time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Deb,
> 
> I look at this cover Every. Single. Time that I go into B&N. I am SO tempted.


Get it! You can write it off as a business expense!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> They work better for a carrying case than for a reading case for the Kindle. I personally want it for my nook. The only thing holding me back is the gold name plate on the front.


Ah. So you are not looking to adapt it to the k3 then. If you don't think that it will work really well for the k3 then I guess I can just drool but not be tempted then. Is the nook better for reading? Just curious as to why both kindle and nook. Not that we can buy B&N books down here.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Ah. So you are not looking to adapt it to the k3 then. If you don't think that it will work really well for the k3 then I guess I can just drool but not be tempted then. Is the nook better for reading? Just curious as to why both kindle and nook. Not that we can buy B&N books down here.


I have both Kindle and nook as well. I used to have a Sony. Because I have reader apps from several places on my iPhone, I'd picked up free books from several sources (all ePub format). I found that I can read all of them on the nook, but couldn't read the books from Barnes & Noble on my Sony reader. So I sold that and got a nook instead (not crazy with reading on the iPhone for long). Plus I can get library books and put on the nook (I could've on the Sony too, but only found out there were a couple of libraries I can now access to download ePub books after I got the nook). So that's my reasoning for two eReaders. Kind of the best of both worlds now.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

With my K3 in the pink/green Lilly Pulitzer upside down, the metal plate is on the back.   (But of course that wouldn't be true with a Nook in that cover..

Honestly, if the was to be my official final K3 cover, I would try using the foam in the bottom so that I could put the Kindle in right side up and still use the entire keyboard without removing he K3.

I will say that the pink fabric on the inside soils pretty easily.

Still, I'm enjoying it for now.. very cheerful!



When I was at BN to buy the cover, I looked at the Jack Spade sleeves and was quite impressed with them.  If I wanted a sleeve, it would be in the running (but I'd wait to see the Oberon sleeves).


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh, just saw the post about taking a Kindle into BN.

The day I bought my cover, of course I took my K3 in!

And I was able to  explain to three employees there just how the foam could be used to modify the covers for use by a Kindle 3 and even better, how well the sleeves would work for a K3.  They appreciated it.

Of course I don't go in with  attitide that My Reader is better than Yours..  just that they are all great and I prefer mine, but aren't these great covers..


----------



## SRROCCON299 (Oct 5, 2010)

SRROCCON299 said:


> I Have the new Kate Spade nook book cover, it measures 8 by 6 by 1 pink in color, Brand new, absolutely beautiful. selling price is 125.00 but if you would like to hear more you can email me [email protected]
> Thanks..


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

I've been using a B&N cover since I got my K3 and for the most part, it's worked really well.  I did get tired of having some of my keys partially blocked (even with the foam in the bottom) and I decided to do a little demolition.  A sharp knife cut through the leather like butter!  I sliced off the entire bottom carefully leaving the curve and now it is much more useful.  The edges aren't totally smooth, but an emery board helped some.


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*Cyndi could you take a pic of what you did to the NOOK cover & how your K3 looks in it? I love my Tupper apple green cover I have for my NOOK. But them I like the M-Edge covers too.*


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is my K3 cover I destroyed a Nook cover to make...remember people, I had to go on a trip and they didn't have any Kindle covers on the market...no excuses, I destroyed the puppy.
Front








Inside:


----------

